# Hygrophila corymbosa?



## DataGuru

I picked up this plant at a club auction. (the two potted plants in yogurt cups on the left)
It was labeled giant hygro.
My giant hygro doesn't look like that.
This has very long leaves. kinda like a HUGE version of ceylon hygro.
I'm thinking it's either
Narrow Leaf Giant Hygro (Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis')
or 
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia'
Thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen

Yes, it's the second option.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=139&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## DataGuru

Thanks Cavan!

this plant grows a lot faster than my other giant hygro in around 2wpg and no CO2 or water ferts. I guess I oughta let some grow emersed for some cool flowers.


----------

